# Vent lines



## 01rancher4x4 (May 25, 2011)

There are 3 or 4 lines that are on my factory snorkel. Are those the lines that I need to run with my snorkel or are there some more? I also heard that I needed to stop up my drain line too. What could I use to keep the snorkel from getting too hot? Im planning on doing a no cut snorkel.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

yes run those lines and check the front diff not sure if they tie in with them or not, if your going DEEP might want to remove the crank case vent from the air box to. i have not had problem with pvc pipe getting to hot but try not to have a fitting by the motor cause the heat will make it "turn loose"


----------



## 01rancher4x4 (May 25, 2011)

I don't plan on going too deep, but you know how that goes. So I might do it just to be on the safe side.


----------



## 01rancher4x4 (May 25, 2011)

got everything ran and it looks good. Thanks for the help


----------

